# hobby lobby update ... again



## jsdspif (May 15, 2004)

I was there today and they had more autoworld cars stocked . A batmobile was there it was 22.95 . Their lifelike track sets and extra track pieces were clearance priced , marked down 40% I think . They had 3 sets (all the same ) with Quads / 4 wheelers and then a couple different sets . If you know someone or yourself are looking for a set they're probably phasing out lifelike at every store ???? They had an aw batman set and another pretty good size aw and the dragstrip set . I only bought a piece of 3/16 foam posterboard and 1/16 balsa to start monkeying around with turn borders . They no longer had the cork / foam rail bed stuff . I don't think you can use the 40% off coupon on the clearance priced stuff but if you were to buy something clearance priced you could always give them the coupon anyway and see shat happens .


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm in our local store all the time.  The coupon will not work with the clearance stuff. And they do check to be sure (at least here). 
Trust me, I 'live' for that coupon...lol. Actually, I HAVE 'convinced' them to let me use 2 at once, but only if there is no managers around, no customers in line behind me, and the store is almost ready to close.  But if they get caught doing that, they can be fired. Not that ANY of us would even THINK about doing something like THAT, right? LOL!! 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## ncdslots (Sep 12, 2011)

I live for that coupon too. My banks mac machine used to spit them out in random order with others like Omaha Steaks, Talbots, and about 6 or 7 others.

I'd sit there and do a balance inquiry repeatedly until I got a HL 40% coupon...and sometimes, twice a day....lol People behind me would honk....all I wanted was some coupons...:freak:

Let me add, that I would go there for Alumilite resin sometimes twice a week, or more if I needed other stuff. It would always be weeks where they didn't have the coupon deal, hence me raiding the mac machine for receipts...


----------



## SmittyinFLA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Not much selection at my Hobby Lobby...*

I was in tonight, and bought an AW 'Dodge Fever' car.

I am told they restock our store on Saturday morning, and if I want a selection, that is the time to go.

Also you can PRINT the 40% coupon at home, from their website. Brings my price per car down to $12 and change!

Poor selection of HO track, but they DO have quite a bit of 1/43 Carrera.

Smitty


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I think I threw this out there in another thread, but you technically don't even need to print a coupon if you have a smartphone. I pulled up the online coupon on my iPhone and showed it to them, and they gave me the 40%, no questions asked. Hmmm, I'm off work unexpectedly today. Maybe I'll swing by there...

--rick


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> I think I threw this out there in another thread, but you technically don't even need to print a coupon if you have a smartphone. I pulled up the online coupon on my iPhone and showed it to them, and they gave me the 40%, no questions asked. Hmmm, I'm off work unexpectedly today. Maybe I'll swing by there...
> 
> --rick


U r ALL ..."Hobby-Lobby Junkies"!!!!! :freak:
(CAN U DROP BY & PICK ME UP ON YER's WAY THERE ??????

Bubba 123


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

I go by hobby lobby every week and find aw drag cars all the time, just now started finding the top fuel cars


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*coupon*



ncdslots said:


> I live for that coupon too. My banks mac machine used to spit them out in random order with others like Omaha Steaks, Talbots, and about 6 or 7 others.
> 
> I'd sit there and do a balance inquiry repeatedly until I got a HL 40% coupon...and sometimes, twice a day....lol People behind me would honk....all I wanted was some coupons...:freak:
> 
> Let me add, that I would go there for Alumilite resin sometimes twice a week, or more if I needed other stuff. It would always be weeks where they didn't have the coupon deal, hence me raiding the mac machine for receipts...


I signed up on their site for updates and emails. I get two emails every week and two 40% off coupons, every week.
the nearest Lobby Lobby to me is an hour and a half away.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i went and checked out what they had a couple days ago... would have bought the orange/yellow Sunburst Nomad, but it was MISSING THE REAR BUMPER ARRRRGH!

--rick


----------



## SmittyinFLA (Jan 3, 2012)

I got me the red starburst Nomad, Park. The first of the old style cars I bought...The speed difference between it and the newer chassis is mindboggling, but I DO love drifting it in the corners!

With the famous Hobby Lobby coupon, it came to around $12!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

yeah, there's lots of old-school fans of those chassis here. did you take the traction magnet out of yours, or are you getting it to drift with the magnet still in?

welcome to the boards! :wave:

--rick


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Note in Green Bay the stores are closed on Sunday's. Tried stopping on the east side store off of Mason St when I was darn there helping my nephew fix his 91 Camaro. 
He had a bad fuel injector and could not get a gasket for the upper manifold so I made one from some hobby copper and gasket sealant.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Note in Green Bay the stores are closed on Sunday's. Tried stopping on the east side store off of Mason St when I was darn there helping my nephew fix his 91 Camaro.
> He had a bad fuel injector and could not get a gasket for the upper manifold so I made one from some hobby copper and gasket sealant.


they all closed on sundays. 

Wes


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Glad to see a store do that for their employee's. 

Today I used the coupon and picked up the black chrome Batmobile. With tax it was $14.54. Wish they had a better selection than the Graffiti and the Big caddy wagons. 

Also went to N.E.W hobbies today for the first time. Very cool place. Somewhat disorganized but the guy I talked to was very pleasant.


----------

